# lost pattern in photoshop



## hellohello (May 16, 2009)

all my photoshop patterns have disapeared from my pattern menu. Can I find them and get them back? Where would they be? Its CS3 on a mac.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Not sure with Mac but patterns are stored in the Presets folder - C>Programs>Adobe>Photoshop>Presets>Patterns on a PC.
So should be in Applications>Adobe (or Photoshop CS3)>Presets>Patterns on a Mac (?)
When in photoshop you can use the preset manager (Edit>Preset manager) to load the patterns from their location.
When using say paint bucket tool - in tool bar at top, drop down Fill menu, select Pattern then pattern menu should come up with your patterns there.


----------



## hellohello (May 16, 2009)

Thats is where I looked. Its the same files on mac, but they still are'nt there. Half have disappeared. I didn't ever think to save them. Another thing is on some of my saved documents where I have pattern fills it still resources them which leads me to believe that they must be somewhere on my computer. I had a lot of them. Maybe too many. I don't know, but its odd how it kept some and not others. Very frustrating.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have a look at the file names of the ones that are there then if you know the name of one that is missing (maybe from an old document) try doing a search using the same naming format in case they have been moved by mistake.
In the case of the saved docs/images the pattern would have been applied and become image information in the saved file - if they are .psd documents try inserting the same pattern elsewhere in the image.
there are a number of sites that offer free pattern downloads for photoshop if you want some new ones - just Google "download patterns for Photoshop" and you will get plenty


----------

